# 105 crank vs Fsa vero



## Phatz85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is a 105 crank an upgrade from the Fsa vero that came on my z85 or do I need to move up to an ultegra crankset.Also are the interchangae with the Fsa


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, definately. 105 is fine. It will shift much better and be a fair bit lighter than the Vero. The BB will have to be changed and front shifting tuned but thats no problem. 

No need to go to Ultegra. There is really not much beoynd weight savings there.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

I upgraded to a 105 w/bb and it works great. Seems a little stiffer and lighter on paper. Those spindles are pretty heavy


----------

